# Different stretches/exercises to improve reach (Piano)



## Minori Aiko

I've been learning piano for about 8ish months and I've always struggled with wide 4+ note chords and the improvement in that area is slow. 
I've played guitar for about 5/6 years so my left hand is more flexible and able to reach a 9th and my right can only reach an 8th (I can reach a 9th if I sit on the edge of the keys but barely)

Scales, arpeggios, etc aren't a problem and I know playing them will help my overall flexibility but I was wondering if there are things better suited to help with overall reach and comfortableness. Thanks


----------



## Taggart

Nope. There is no point trying to strain your hand. I can reach a 10th comfortably but ... the disadvantage is that if I'm not careful I'll over-reach - play a 9th for an octave or a 10th for a 9th even an 11th for a 10th . My teacher has trouble with octaves but works around by either spreading the chord or dropping a note.

You have to work within the limits of your hands. What you need to do is look at exercises designed to help with lateral extension - ask your teacher. That will help you spread chords more easily.


----------



## KenOC

"However, Hr. v. B. should not so often subject the lovers of his compositions to passages that can only be executed by extremely large hands. The composer can rightly demand study, diligence and toil-but who can add an inch to his reach, even if he tries to do so?"

An 1802 number of the _Allgemeinen Musikalischen Zeitung (Leipzig), _from a review of the Beethoven piano sonata now called the _Moonlight_. Most reviews in those days were of the sheet music, so they were intended for people who wanted to buy it and play the music themselves. No CDs!


----------

